# Ariens "Classic" owners



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm going to be getting a new 24" two stage this winter. I have an older Toro 2 stroke single stage to handle the light stuff (<6"). I had trouble (I'm older and admittedly not as strong as I used to be) using it in a few of the deeper snow falls we had last winter. I got things done, it just took longer than it use too. The new machine will only be used in those bigger snow falls (probably less than 4 or 5 times a year. I have zeroed in on the Arien's Classic. I was looking at it at Lowes yesterday. They had the Classic, Compact, and Deluxe models all lined up. First I have to say the Compact is not very compact and the Deluxe is a monster both in size and weight. The Classic felt just right. It's bars were slightly lower and it felt considerably lighter than the other two. I understand it has the smaller motor of the three. I used my son's Troy Bilt 2410 last winter that has the same size 208 cc motor and it moved plenty of snow as long as you didn't rush it. So my question is are there any downsides other than the slightly less power going with the Classic? Like I said I liked the size (and price). I assume it's just as sturdy as it's higher priced and bigger siblings. I'm aware it has the aluminum vs a cast iron crank case found on the bigger machines, but Ariens warrants it for the same five year period. Is there anything else I should be aware of? Thanks

(live in a Denver suburb, have a 28' x 25' driveway with slight slope and 180 feet of 4 foot wide corner lot sidewalk to clear. I also help a neighbor or two when I can)


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the aluminum gearcase unless there is a large risk of frozen newspapers or loose pavers near your path.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned ... before you do a neighbor, better do a walk around before any snow event, and ask if they get a newspaper thrown up on there property.

Very easy tocatch something on someone else's property.


----------



## rracb (Sep 4, 2021)

GKK said:


> I have zeroed in on the Arien's Classic. I was looking at it at Lowes yesterday. They had the Classic, Compact, and Deluxe models all lined up... I'm aware it has the aluminum vs a cast iron crank case found on the bigger machines, but Ariens warrants it for the same five year period. Is there anything else I should be aware of?


I had to pinch myself to be sure it wasn't I who posted the OP. I was in the Westminster Lowes on Thursday afternoon and saw the same lineup. Be aware the warranty on the aluminum crank case is 3 years.

I was also surprised at what a monster the Deluxe 24 is. I live in South Boulder and we see 100-150" / yr spread out pretty well with 1-2, 20" snowfalls / season on average. Rest of the time is 6-10" / storm. The end-of-driveway pile courtesy of the City snowplows is becoming a problems - they didn't used to plow our cul-de-sac (everyone has AWD SUVs), but the last couple of years they have been. My south-facing, driveway length is about double yours but I have no sidewalk to clear.

Is a Classic 24 up to that sort of task even if "going slow"? Don't need to toss the snow more than 40'.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

GKK
The Classic should handle most of your snowfalls. If budget allows, I would probably go with the Compact or Deluxe 24 because of their larger engines, cast iron gear box and sturdier construction. The Deluxe has auto turn steering which works great and makes moving and turning the machine much easier even if it is not running. Best to have too much blower than not enough for those 100 year storms than may happen every 5 or 10 years now.

rracb

Based on your snow fall amounts and bigger EOD piles, the Deluxe 24 would be the minimum machine I would consider. I think the Deluxe 28 SHO, or even better the Platinum 24 SHO would be a better choice for the same reason as mentioned above. Get the best machine that your budget allows.


Also you guys may wish to look at good condition, used machines (Ariens, Toro, Honda). You will be able to get a better model of machine for your money. 

If buying new, consider purchasing from a local dealer, at least go in and talk with them and check out the various machines (some models are not offered at the big box stores)

Many knowledgeable and helpful folks on this site, as well as a search feature that works well. Post any questions you may have, best to make an informed snow blower purchase, than have buyers remorse down the line.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Yesterday I saw a Toro 824 OE. It was nice and not much more expensive than the Ariens. The "joy stick" chute control was a feature I really liked. I should mention that the chute and deflector controls on the Ariens are easy to use as well just separated. Now I'm torn between the Toro and the Ariens. I visited one Ariens independent dealer (I'm surprised that there aren't too many of them around the Denver area) and a Toro dealer (quite a few more than Ariens). Neither had too many two stage machines yet (just some big ones I'm not interested in but had comparable features). The Ariens dealer told me about the 24" Classic Plus. It has a slightly bigger motor, taller more aggressive tires and a cast iron gear case for 100.00 more than the standard 24" classic model. Downside is that he didn't know if or when he would get one. The Toro dealer told me about a program where you buy directly from Toro online. Your machine is sent to a local dealer who assembles it and will even deliver it to you. The downside to this is it appears that Toro can't yet commit to a shipping date to the dealer. The dealer I spoke to said he could probably turn it around in a week or so once it's received. It just depends on how many similar orders he may get. After speaking to these dealers I was getting the opinion that this might be a lean year for new machine availability.


----------



## maicoman2 (Jan 13, 2021)

GKK I own a Ariens 28 Deluxe of older vintage pre auto turn.It is a very big machine.I think all of your choices will get the job done.My brother in law was sold on the joystick Toro and now after a year he is not a big fan.The biggest Ariens that you feel comfortable with will probably be the best bet.Use Pam liberally the day of a snow and let the machine do the work.You will get thru your work.Buy soon Im sure inventory will be extremely low this year,what is not ?


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I did get an Ariens Compact 24". It's size is a little intimidating when compared to my little Toro single stage. The auto turn feature is what sold me. Right now it's sitting in the middle of the garage and like a little boy with a new toy I poke and fiddle with it. After a few more adjustments I'll fuel and fire it up. As much as I now hate snow and winter I'm kind of anxious to give it a whirl in the white stuff. Now that I'm prepared and like one of Murphy's many laws, it probably won't snow much this year and it will be just an expensive insurance policy.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

GKK said:


> Thanks for the replies. I did get an Ariens Compact 24". It's size is a little intimidating when compared to my little Toro single stage. The auto turn feature is what sold me. Right now it's sitting in the middle of the garage and like a little boy with a new toy I poke and fiddle with it. After a few more adjustments I'll fuel and fire it up. As much as I now hate snow and winter I'm kind of anxious to give it a whirl in the white stuff. Now that I'm prepared and like one of Murphy's many laws, it probably won't snow much this year and it will be just an expensive insurance policy.


Good luck with your new machine with auto turn. I've been following along here and it seems your choice has the iron gear box _And a one piece auger shaft_, which I imagine would be preferable.


----------



## luke892 (Feb 21, 2014)

Have had my Clasic24 now thru 2 winters in central NY.

I have a pretty long driveway that drifts full with the endless winds we experience here.
The Classic has worked very well..1-2 pull starting (haven't used the electric option yet), and end-of-drive snowplow banks are moved pretty easily.

My ONLY issue/caution is the lack of throttle. It's either on wide open or shut down.

I'm an old school farm-raised guy, and had it drummed into me that you always idled an engine when pausing the action and before turning it off.

I contacted Ariens about the wisdom of this design, and got a basic 'it is what it is' response.

When the time comes for a new carb, I'll be looking for an alternate style with the throttle feature.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I put a new B&S engine years ago on an older 10M6 Ariens, with no throttle control, and it has been fine through the years, and still runs great and starts right up.

I had the same farm old school classes ...


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

luke892 said:


> My ONLY issue/caution is the lack of throttle





Oneacer said:


> no throttle control, and it has been fine through the years


Well that makes 3 of us with the same up-bringing, (and I'm sure there are more on the site).

The 250cc on my B&S MTD is the same and has worked great thru the years as well but it still irks me when I first start it. I'll keep a tad of choke on for a short time then engage the augers just to put some load on the engine.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Check and see if there's a solenoid (cylinder looking thing with wire(s)) on the bottom of the fuel bowl where the main jet is.
If there is, I highly doubt shutting it off at 3600rpm matters at all, as that cuts the fuel supply.

Also, I have a 1992 Coleman 4KW generator with a 8HP B&S engine on it that is always shut off at 3600 and there's no fuel shutoff but I do run the carb dry every time. That's another option you have if it has a fuel shutoff for the tank, but no solenoid on the carb.


----------

